# Is it okay to split a 10gallon tank with 2 male bettas?



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

I asked on yahooanswers if i could put 2 bettas in a 10gallon tank and divide it but people said it would stress them out and die. Is it true? Because i have 2 goldfish in it but for my birthday i am getting a larger tank and i wanted to put my bettas in the 10gal tank. Is that okay?:shock:


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yep. Totally OK. If you want answers, come here.  LOL Yahoo answers people sometimes don't know what they are talking about. 

The males will get used to each other after a while.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i have a 30 gallon tank thats divided with 3 males, their totally fine


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I did have one that didn't do well with another male, but for the most part they should be fine as long as the divider is somewhat opaque. I'd try putting them next to eachother in their current tanks first, and if they seem to not be stressed about it, then go for it.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

LMAO! Since when has Yahoo Answers ever been reliable to fish queries?:rofl:

Bettabubble3, I'll be more than happy to see pics of your goldies.:mrgreen:


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

IF it doesn't work, divide it into three, and get a girl betta for the middle!!!!!!  That is what I did when one of mine got stressed out.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

it totally works. I have a divded 10 gal with two males and snails in each..my boys can see each other perfectly and are fine... just make sure they have lots of places to hide.


----------



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

i've got a 10 gallon divided with 2 males and they are fine!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

when will u get ur tank?


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

i already have it just have fish in it already


----------

